# Argus & Hardware Store Boiler



## IronHorse (Sep 10, 2008)

I finally finished the boiler ;D. Here is a video of it steaming a ARGUS wobbler designed by Edgar T. Westbury:





The burner was fun to build. I got the plans for the "Marty Burner" (this site) and built one. I found that the flame was too concentrated on only one coil, so I kept the main body design and made a new flame cap. I made a finger shaped cap 2.5" long with 2 rows of 9, #56 holes. 

Running the engine on steam is real messy, burns your fingers and stinks up the place............but it sure is fun.


----------



## Bernd (Sep 11, 2008)

Neat. They sure sound different when run on steam don't they? ;D

I think you'll need to add an exhust pipe into a container to capture the condensate. Might not be as messy then. :-\

Bernd


----------

